# What's with the hands?



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

What's the deal with pianists showing us their hands on the album cover? I mean I always assumed the generally use their hands in some way.

You know, they also use their feet. Why not pop those into the picture?


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> What's the deal with pianists showing us their hands on the album cover? I mean I always assumed the generally use their hands in some way.
> 
> You know, they also use their feet. Why not pop those into the picture?


I don't know but sometimes it's just an example of a photography fad. Several decades ago I remember there were a number of photos of pianists faces gazing through a triangular "frame" of the open lid, stick and inside of the piano. Sure enough when I needed a picture that's what the photographer wanted. Plus there's the venerable mystique of the pianist's hands, as in people wanting to sit on the left side of the hall in order to see them. Now, if there was a hand with six fingers in one of the above photos, _that_ would be interesting ...


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> You know, they also use their feet. Why not pop those into the picture?


Sure -- do that with organists (counting the toes too ...)


----------

